# Near Garretson, SD--Split Rock Creek



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

In Palisades State Park, the cats are biting. Nothing big, mostly 2-4lbers, using set lines and crawlers. Caught 7 cats in 2 hours, too carp too. Was good to get it off to a start like that.


----------



## ArcherOfLoaf (Aug 5, 2007)

Is it best to fish split rock in the Garretson area? Is there anything to be caught in the lower stretches just south of Brandon?


----------

